# Celtics Forum Fantasy League[s] Official Signup Thread



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

*Keeper League* - [three players from last season's final rosters kept, remaining players selected through an offline draft, additonal settings available here]. Offline draft to start immediately after twelve teams are signed up [preferance given to participants of last year's Celtics Forum league].

Sign up *here*. [league name - '*Celtics Forum Keeper*', league ID - *51645*, password - '*celtics*']

*Normal League* - [new rosters, live draft tentatively scheduled on October 20th [Friday] at 9:00 PM EST, additonal settings available here]. First come, first serve, though discretion will be exercised to maximize league activity. Major changes from Keeper League [no FG% or FT%, One center, two utility].

 Sign up *here*. [league name - '*bbb Celtics Forum*', league ID - *51662*, password - '*celtics*']

*Keeper League

*1. Premier (The Elitists v2)
 2. km109 (km109)
3. DontTradePaul! (Vinglehoff Returns)
4. lempbizkit (Celtic Pride II)
5. Lanteri (Lanteri)
6. agoo101284  (More Floor Lamps)
7. aquaitious (Aquacity Perkinators)
8. patrick_wandalowski (DelonteWest St. Joe)
 9. #1AntoineWalkerFan (I AM TOINE NBA CHAMP)
10. KingHandles (IllestKillas)
  11. Sundance (Sundance Kids)
 12. DWest Superstar (Banks is God -|)
*
Normal League*

1. Premier (Team Green [Premier])
2. agoo101284  (JessSimpsonsAnkles)
3. Lanteri (Lanteri)
4. #1AntoineWalkerFan (A8W NBA CHAMPION!!!)
5. Aznboi812 (Azn Boi's)
6. aquaitious (Aquacity Squirrels)
7. MiNCED (NZ Ballerz)
8. km109 (Slam Dunk)
  9. KingHandles (IllestKillas)
10. Sundance (Sundance Kids)
 11.  DWest Superstar (Yeh Dogg)
12. *NEED ONE MORE PARTICIPANT*


----------



## patrick_wandalowski (Aug 5, 2003)

i cant access last years rosters, anyone else having trouble with that as well


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

It's working for me.

If you cannot access your roster, let me know and I'll post it.


----------



## agoo (Jun 1, 2003)

I'm in for both. More Floor Lamps in the keeper league, and JessSimpsonsAnkles in the normal league.


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

Do you guys mind if I keep about six of my players? 

Can't wait, sign me up for both.


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

What do you guys think of having one or two extra keepers to be used for trades only? 

I kind of hate the idea of losing some of my team in a draft..


----------



## LX (Oct 14, 2004)

aquaitious said:


> What do you guys think of having one or two extra keepers to be used for trades only?
> 
> I kind of hate the idea of losing some of my team in a draft..


I barely have 3 guys worth keeping as it is.


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

LX said:


> I barely have 3 guys worth keeping as it is.


Wait, who let him back in? 

Yeah, I see what you're saying, your team sucks.


----------



## patrick_wandalowski (Aug 5, 2003)

still cant get in..whats my roster


----------



## patrick_wandalowski (Aug 5, 2003)

still cant use your link, but i found my roster...i'm going to have to drop 2 superstars


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

Your roster:




> <table class="teamtable" id="statTable0" style="width: 750px; margin-left: 0pt; margin-right: 0pt;" border="0" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0"><tbody><tr class="odd first"><td class="playersimple first">R. Allen (Sea - SG)</td> </tr><tr class="even"><td class="playersimple first">G. Arenas (Was - PG)</td> </tr><tr class="odd"><td class="playersimple first">N. Collison (Sea - PF,C)</td> </tr><tr class="even"><td class="playersimple first">M. Ginobili (SA - SG)</td> </tr><tr class="odd"><td class="playersimple first">S. Hunter (Phi - PF,C)</td> </tr><tr class="even"><td class="playersimple first">A. Iverson (Phi - PG)</td> </tr><tr class="odd"><td class="playersimple first">A. Johnson (Dal - PG)</td> </tr><tr class="even"><td class="playersimple first">J. Johnson (Atl - PG,SG,SF)</td> </tr><tr class="odd"><td class="playersimple first">C. Mobley (LAC - SG)</td> </tr><tr class="even"><td class="playersimple first">D. Nowitzki (Dal - PF)</td> </tr><tr class="odd"><td class="playersimple first">B. Simmons (Mil - SG,SF)</td> </tr><tr class="even"><td class="playersimple first">J. Smith (Den - PF)</td> </tr><tr class="odd last"><td class="playersimple first">H. Turkoglu (Orl - SG,SF)</td></tr></tbody></table>


----------



## Aznboi812 (Nov 9, 2005)

i'm in normal league, but I hope I get my day off at work on Fri.


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

What time is good for you? I'm open to adjusting the draft time.


----------



## DontTradePaul! (Aug 15, 2005)

how are we going to set up the draft? random order or reverse of last year?


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

I'm thinking random order again. Reverse of last season is not particularly fair because one does not always keep their top three guys. What does everyone else think?


----------



## Aznboi812 (Nov 9, 2005)

i don't have classes or work on sunday, so we could do it at 9pm on sunday if we can


----------



## #1AntoineWalkerFan (Mar 10, 2005)

Im Baaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaack


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

Aznboi812 said:


> i don't have classes or work on sunday, so we could do it at 9pm on sunday if we can


Sunday's a bad time, _The War at Home_ is on FOX.

Actually the Friday at 9PM is pretty bad, work...


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

We still need three teams for the keeper [preferance given to banner17 and DWestSuperstar].

Need six more teams for the normal league.


----------



## #1AntoineWalkerFan (Mar 10, 2005)

hey prem...how do we go about picking the 3 guys we want to keep and getting them on our team?? ive never done a keeper league before is it something the commish sets up or we gotta do ourselves??


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

Pick three guys from your roster from last season:










We have a draft with a random order for the remaining players. Each year, we keep three guys.


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

May I ask who NZ Ballerz is?


----------



## MiNCED (May 24, 2006)

Thats Me


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

Okay. You're good.

If we need someone to take a team for the keeper league, would you be up to it?


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

May I ask who Slam Dunk is?


----------



## P-Dub34 (May 19, 2005)

No, you may not.


----------



## km109 (Jul 18, 2003)

Yes, you may. km109 from the keeper league.


----------



## #1AntoineWalkerFan (Mar 10, 2005)

patrick_wandalowski said:


> still cant use your link, but i found my roster...i'm going to have to drop 2 superstars




if i rememeber correctly isnt this because you had some weird trade with lanteri where you got nowitzki and ray allen and all he got was like chauncey billups???


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

P-Dub34 said:


> No, you may not.


Lifetime ban please, .


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

P-Dub34 said:


> No, you may not.


Shut up and sign up.

Canadian.


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

Where's the Celtics (the Football team) fantasy league? Anyone want to consider making one?


----------



## km109 (Jul 18, 2003)

Thought about a separate thread to get attention, but will try here first. * UNLIKE MANY KEEPER LEAGUES, NEW MANAGERS WON"T BE GETTING CRAP!* If I am tracking the players right, the 3 teams that look like they will be open offer the following players as possible keepers:

1. Vince Carter, Dwight Howard, Josh Howard, Richard Jefferson and Chris Paul
2. Rashard Lewis, Mehmet Okur, Amare Stoudamire and Josh Smith
3. Richard Hamilton, Tracey McGrady, Brad Miller, Ben Wallace and Lamar Odom

You won't be starting in a hole and it's a good league with active players and a reasonable amount of smack. Contact premier if interested and let's get this thing started!


----------



## DontTradePaul! (Aug 15, 2005)

i might have a friend of mine interested in the league. he would be an active manager and he'd play to win. though he doesn't frequent these boards, he is most certainly a celtic fan. so, if no one from around here wants to join in i'm sure he would be game.


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

If he were to start posting on these forums [at a considerable rate], I'd definitely allow him to join the normal league and even the keeper league if he's active.


----------



## Sundance (Oct 2, 2006)

I'd be interested in joining the keeper league if you need somebody, but I wouldn't want to take a spot from those who have been around a lot longer than I have. I do know my way around fantasy sports pretty well, so if you need someone let me know. :cheers:


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

Will do.

You can join the normal league, if you want. I find a live draft to be more exciting [as expected].


----------



## DWest Superstar (Jun 30, 2005)

Hold up, I'll join


----------



## DontTradePaul! (Aug 15, 2005)

i'll ask him about joining, I assume he would be thrilled to have a celtics messageboard. If you are hurting for Normal Leaguers I can sign up for it, only reson i haven't yet was to give others a chance.


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

Still need three for the keeper and four for the normal.

I'm waiting on DWest Superstar for the keeper league and I need two additional participants that would adopt three players from previous teams. DontTradePaul!, feel free to sign up for the normal league.


----------



## KingHandles (Mar 19, 2005)

I'm down for either leauge, if it's not too late.


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

Sure.

Since, banner17 is a regular poster and DWestSuperstar already said that he wanted to sign up, are you find with adopting three players from celtsb34's team [notable players include Tracy McGrady, Ben Wallace, Lamar Odom, Brad Miller, Kirk Hinrich, and Rip Hamilton]?

Feel free to sign up for both leagues.


----------



## KingHandles (Mar 19, 2005)

Yeah, I'm cool with that.


----------



## KingHandles (Mar 19, 2005)

I'm in the normal league as IllestKillas, incase you needed to know.


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

Not up for the keeper league?


----------



## KingHandles (Mar 19, 2005)

Premier said:


> Not up for the keeper league?


I didn't understand it haha.


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

KingHandles said:


> I didn't understand it haha.


It is like a normal league, but you "keep" three players from one of last season's teams and the leftover players are drafted in an offline draft [random order].

You would be adopting celtsb34's team including Tracy McGrady, Ben Wallace, Lamar Odom, Brad Miller, Kirk Hinrich, and Rip Hamilton.


----------



## KingHandles (Mar 19, 2005)

Premier said:


> It is like a normal league, but you "keep" three players from one of last season's teams and the leftover players are drafted in an offline draft [random order].
> 
> You would be adopting celtsb34's team including Tracy McGrady, Ben Wallace, Lamar Odom, Brad Miller, Kirk Hinrich, and Rip Hamilton.


Ok, I'm signing up for that one right now.


----------



## Sundance (Oct 2, 2006)

Okay, I'm in on both counts. Looking forward to it! :banana:


----------



## Sundance (Oct 2, 2006)

Looks like there's 12 for the keeper league now.


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

Who's Celtico?

DWest Superstar, who particpated last season, is unable to sign up because the league is full due to someone else joining. If Celtico doesn't respond here, I'm going to remove him so that DWest Superstar can retain his team.


----------



## DWest Superstar (Jun 30, 2005)

Niceness


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

We still need one more participant for the normal league (league ID - *51662*, password - '*celtics*').

Keeper league - list your "kept" players *in this thread*.


----------

